# My dog is bleeding but she already got spayed



## Fila22 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok my lab mix fila says inside in my condo most of the time...i found some traces of blood on the carpet. My question is? do females dogs bleed after they have been spayed. she was adopted by me and my wife and we have the paper saying that she got fixed which was about 2 days before we picked her up...she is about 6 months now but i am not sure if bleeding is normal after the surgery or did the surgery got wrong. i am confused on on this aspect,


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Blood on the carpet could be from a urinary tract infection (blood in the urine) and sometimes even an intestinal problem (blood from the anus). A vet visit is definitely in order.

There are cases, although not common, where the dog has an "incomplete spay" and some part of the reproductive system is left behind accidently during sugery, and the dog does still go through heat cycles. Your vet can do hormone testing to find out if that is the case.

Only a vet would be able to determine where the bleeding is coming from and what the cause may be.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Anytime there is blood involved it is a serious matter. Call a vet.


----------

